# New Liskeard Indoor 3D shoot



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Sure wish I could make this one Don, but my son has hockey all weekend. I will be there in June for sure. Good luck.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Don....You have a PM.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

not sure where is Timiskaming
can anyone tell me where it is, maybe I'll be able to go.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's also known as New Liskeard. 1.5 hours North of North Bay (or maybe 10 min. more...)

Great people and they always have great outdoor shoots so I can't see why this one would not be top notch as well.

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Q*

Hey Don, there is quite an interest in archery in Quebec.. It wasn't un-common to have over 100 at an indoor 3d in Rouyn, Val-dor, Amous... Amous had it in a gym similar to last weekends too..

pm TheBeaver I think is his handle. They have an organized league and calendar of events.

Gilles


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Gilles,

Thanks for the advice, we had one of the guys in the club(one that could talk french) call over and let them know.


Thanks,

Don


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

They do have a strong following in Notrhern Quebec, it's pretty good if a town like La Sarre of 3000 people have a membership of 80 archers and a place to shoot indoors 24/7 all year long.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

I sorry I will not be able to attend this time around. I'm studing for exams here in Toronto and they start next week. But you sure can count me in for the rest of this summer.
See you soon 

Big AL


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

For anyone coming up we will try and make it a good fun shoot.

Came back from the clubhouse and have 10 brand new targets for everybody to shoot at from the carp and wolverine up to some afrfican animals like the impala, blesbok and warthog to name a few. Now if I can just figure out a way to get water in the gym for the carp or maybe we will make it like those asian carp that jump out of the water!! lol


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to take the time to thank the The Timiskaming Bullseye club for an outstanding shoot on Saturday.

For a clubs first indoor shoot it was really well done. All targets were new or like new. Targets well set up with several lanes shooting between limbs of trees or over the back of other animals. Well thought out lay out.

I believe the turn out was around 35 shooters and as always, several spectators as well.

Congratulations to Don Crawford who won his class in a shootout, as well as Pat Barber, John Landrie. I know I am forgetting the names of the Youth who won their categories so maybe Don can chime in with that info. (A good Youth turn out as well….)

It was announced that they will be holding it again next year. I’m sure they will get more people as the success of this shoot spreads. I know I’ll be sure I’m there.

Above all, great group of guys to shoot with.

Thanks again.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Jason, the members of the club do whatever we can to make the shoot an enjoyable one. I think it went very smoothly considering it was our first attempt at an indoor shoot and was all set up in less than two weeks. We are already talking about how to add some mechanicals for next year, but I guess I won't get my pond for the carp, the school people didn't like the idea of a pool of water on their nice wooden gym floor.

I want to thank everyone for coming to the shoot espeacially those that drove from places like North Bay, Sudbury and Kirkland Lake and anywhere else I didn't mention.

I also want to thank our sponsors for the day:

Patrick from John's Tackle Box

Jim and Pat from Jim-Bows Archery

Andy from Northern Uniform

Some of the winners:

Chris Seed in Open ( Chris moved up from juniors for the shoot and shot very well)

John Landrie in Masters

Pat Barber in Ladies

Don Crawford in Bowhunter Unlimited ( in a shootoff against Jason Doupe)

Nick in Juniors

Tyler in Cadets

Tyler in Cubs


Winners that I remember I will get the list later and in the rest


Thanks again for everyone that came out

Don`t forget our summer shoot, the carp will be in the water for that one, and it will be a preview of the provincials that we are holding in 2011


Don


----------

